# Any tips on how to care for a young wood pigeon?



## Jiveblue

A juvenile wood pigeon was brought in to the pub where I work about 5 days ago and stayed in one place in the garden for 3 days. It has lost half of its tail feathers probably to a cat or fox and doesn't seem to be able to fly. Other than that it seems alert and healthy.
I was going to take it to a rescue centre, but after researching it on the internet decided that I didn't want it to be put down and so took it home.
At the moment, I have it in a large box which I have cut large holes in to allow enough light and air in on one side and give it fresh food and water 2 or 3 times a day.
I have modified the box so that there is a perch for it, made a nest using shredded paper in a basket at the darker end of the box and put food and water at the end that I open. I have also put paper on the bottom of the box, for its doings, which I can easily pull out of the bottom of the box, thus not having to open the box which can upset the bird.
It seems to prefer taking food from my fingers to pecking at the food that I have left for it and it seems to prefer the granary bread, and the berry suet that I got from the pet shop, and doesn't seem interested in the bird seed. The berry suet does have seed and vitamins and minerals.
I'm trying to limit how much bread that I give it though and only small amounts at any one time, since I've heard people say that you shouldn't give bread to birds, even though it seems to like that the most.
I'm intending to care for the bird until its tail feathers have grown back and then if I think that it will be ok, let it go.
Does anyone have any tips or information that I could use to better look after the pigeon?


----------



## John_D

Hi

Well done!

Maybe you could post a pic so we can estimate how old it is. It may be just on the verge of starting to figure that food is something a pigeon pecks for, but is not really weaned yet.

You could try giving it some peas and sweetcorn, the frozen variety thawed out in hot water for a few mins and given slightly warm. This vid gives the method: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

If he isn't drinking by himself, you can try gently dipping his beak below the nostrils into a pot of water to see if he will respond by drinking.

Do leave the seed around for him.

One concern may be how he came to be there. If he was caught by an animal, then he may need antibiotics, particularly if it could have been a cat.

Where are you? There may be a pigeon friendly rescue place around. Here is a resource map: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

There's also a page on there about caring for baby pigeons.


----------



## Jiveblue

It is drinking by itself. And does sometimes peck at food left for it, but prefers to be fed.
I'm in Wandsworth, SW London.


----------



## amyable

Hi,

He's a juvenile and at this stage will be getting used to picking up food for himself but won't be entirely self feeding yet as the parents would probably back it up. Also it's not ready to fly well enough to survive out there and so was obviously in danger and may well have been caught by a preditor.

Are you able to hold it, maybe wrap it in a towel to stop it wriggling and give it a goos look over for any signs of blood or injuries.
Mainly look under each wing and under the chest feathers as these can often hide obvious injury sites.
If it's been caught it might well be in need of anti-biotics as Cat saliva transmits bacteria into their blood stream and they can go down hill from infection.
ALso gently open it's mouth and check to see if he has any yellowy growths in his throat and whether there's any mucousy stuff in there.
Let us know if you find anything ans we can go from there.

Wholemeal bread is ok in small amounts and they will find things like that about in gardens. For now as John says, defrosted peas are a good idea and leave the seeds around as he needs to get used to picking those up as we..

Great job so far,

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen

Hello Riverside Animal Centre would beable to help. They are pigeon friendly and have good facilities.

Riverside Animal Centre.
Beddington Park
Church Road
WALLINGTON,
Surrey SM6 7NN

0208 647 6230

Ask for Tania, she's in on Saturdays and will beable to help. They open 8.30am until 7pm (Ithink) You have to phone first to let them know you are coming. About 35 minute drive from Wandsworth. YOu have to drive in to the park and there are parking places when you get to the end of church road.


----------



## Jiveblue

I've had a quick look under the wings, the chest feathers, and around the tail and it doesn't seem to have any injuries and there is no blood. I've also looked inside its beak and it doesn't seem to have any sign of canker either. I wasn't thorough because the pigeon was not happy being held, but it seems to be ok. I will have another look at it in a day or two just to make sure. I don't want to worry the pigeon more than necessary.
I didn't see any mucousy stuff in its mouth either.


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hello Jiveblue, I have a suggestion which may help with feeding - if I put two fingers downwards in a V shape over the beak near the face, my baby will open her beak and I pop the peas in and she does the work. We have now progressed to her taking the peas from my fingers and she is practicing on seeds from the floor. Hope this helps, Sue


----------

